# Petition update: Support Parliamentary moves to block crazy e-cigarette regulations



## zadiac (8/6/16)

*Petition update*
*“Never interfere with the enemy when he is in the process of destroying himself.” Napoleon*
*Abzed.com*
8 Jun 2016 — #LordsVapeVote 

No politician has done more for vaping than the incredibly courageous Martin Callanan. As an MEP and now in the House of Lords he has fought like a tiger for vaping. 

He is the man who more than any other in the European Parliament successfully fought off compulsory medicinal regulation of e-cigarettes which would have completely killed vaping for 500 million Europeans. 

However in the UK Parliament, he has not been able to block the pro EU Commission instincts of Labour’s Shadow Health Secretary, Heidi Alexander. Despite Labour’s leader Jeremy Corbyn having described the TPD as “perverse” and “contradictory”, Labour has announced that it will vote against Lord Callanan’s fatal motion against the TPD. Sadly there is simply now no chance of the Lords vote being won. 

#vapersnotidiots 

Over the next few days opinion polling will show how vapers have seen Labour as having been reasonably supportive. No longer. The 4,300 vapers in each constituency will remember. The polling will also show how vapers realise that it was lobbying by the big pharma companies which make huge profits out of treating smoking related diseases that was behind Article 20 of the TPD. 

#brexitpoker

Vapers have to play a tactical hand, and there is no greater hand that could be given us than the 23 June. This extraordinary referendum is not just extremely close but is exceptionally important to those with the gift of offering vapers what we want. The EU Commission. 

So instead of waiting ten years for the implementation of the next TPD in the hope that it will be better than the current one, we can persuade the Commission over the next fortnight into making the very small concessions we want in exchange for the very big victory it wants. 

Many vapers rightly see lots of good things in the EU. But if you want to win then you have to fight like a tiger.

“This is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is…the end of the beginning.” Churchill

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

